# Longo Mai



## Costas (Oct 27, 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communaut%C3%A9_de_Longo_Ma%C3%AF
http://humanismepur.free.fr/communautes/longo_mai.php


----------



## Costas (Jul 3, 2014)

Stephen Gaskin, Hippie Who Founded an Enduring Commune, Dies at 79 (ΝΥΤ)


----------

